# Friday's Big Scare



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

During the day on Friday Dharma was kind of quiet and lazy. I didn't think very much of it. I took her out for her walk and put her in her crate and went to work. My husband and daughter came home from work in the evening and said that she was lethargic, yelping and not breathing right- just not herself at all.
We ended up going to the E vet. They x rayed her to see if she had anything stuck in her airway or her stomach- nothing. They gave her a shot to ease the pain under her neck and some medicine to coat any potential scratching in her throat. She was going to the bathroom fine and all. She slept through the night and was fine and bouncy-like her old self again. I have never been so scared and concerned for Dharma before this. Boy was this a scary episode!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

So glad to hear everything is Ok' now.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad to hear that she is back to her old self!!  Did the vet have any ideas about what might have caused Dharma to feel so ill? What a mystery, huh?! Poor girl... poor you! I hate that kind of worry!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

MCD - when you have a lethargic V - it is time 2 worry - just not their nature - you did the right thing - better safe than sorry - nice your rust colored bundel of JOY is happy again !!!!!!!!!


----------

